# Football Manager 2011



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Does anyone play these manager games on the PC?

I am one of the old skool members who used to play the game in the 90s under the Championship Manager name and have played ever since.

Absolutely addictive game and I checked yesterday and it shows that I played 1827 hours on last years edition which equates to 78.5 days (although I've left the game running when I've gone to eat or watch television and I'm sure I left the game running overnight).

Still a heck of a lot of time on a game.:lol:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

you got it bad! i usually play them, didnt play the last 1 though as loads of other stuff being going on so wouldnt have time, you do loose a lot of time playing it


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

I used to play it as Championship Manager. I still have the 99/00 and 00/01 seasons. I had a couple of seasons on it last year actually. I go into the editor and move some of the premiership players around to make it a little more accurate. Don't like the new style of game play, maybe because I am old school.

Best achievement was taking Man City from the 00/01 season when they were in the 1st division, to Champions League winners in 5 seasons. I used to play alot as a youngster with a mate of mine, though usually we played in the Serie A, so winning the Champions League with Inter isn't quite the same as totally turning a club around!!! Love the game. Infact, this has made me want to set my old PC up and have another game!


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Yep i'm a FM fan too. I go through phases of playing it, you can easily loose a week playing that bloody game, and then just one more game, ok just one more game and then i'll turn it off, but the next game is the champs league so maybe just one more hahaha


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Paragon said:


> I used to play it as Championship Manager. I still have the 99/00 and 00/01 seasons. I had a couple of seasons on it last year actually. I go into the editor and move some of the premiership players around to make it a little more accurate. Don't like the new style of game play, maybe because I am old school.
> 
> Best achievement was taking Man City from the 00/01 season when they were in the 1st division, to Champions League winners in 5 seasons. I used to play alot as a youngster with a mate of mine, though usually we played in the Serie A, so winning the Champions League with Inter isn't quite the same as totally turning a club around!!! Love the game. Infact, this has made me want to set my old PC up and have another game!


Do it - you know you want to.:lol:


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

hotwaxxx said:


> Do it - you know you want to.:lol:


I know I want to... but with working 5 days a week, detailing 2 days a week, and fitting the gym in 5 nights a week... I think I am pushing my luck with Mrs Paragon!! :lol:

Must.... resist........ temptation..


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Waxamomo said:


> Yep i'm a FM fan too. I go through phases of playing it, you can easily loose a week playing that bloody game, and then just one more game, ok just one more game and then i'll turn it off, but the next game is the champs league so maybe just one more hahaha


That's me that is.

It was only a few days ago where I said I'm going to sleep at 11pm and ended up playing until 2.30am. And then I couldn't sleep as I started doing press-conferences in my head for an hour in bed. And I had to be up for work the next morning at 7.30am.

I've got it bad.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Definitely getting FM 2011, I get them every year. Love the game, but as everyone else says, very addictive. It's always...one more game...then it's, "X amount of games until transfer window opens so...." before I know it, I've completed a season!


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Jai said:


> Definitely getting FM 2011, I get them every year. Love the game, but as everyone else says, very addictive. It's always...one more game...then it's, "X amount of games until transfer window opens so...." before I know it, I've completed a season!


So true. Do you also do make-believe press-conferences in your head?


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

hotwaxxx said:


> So true. Do you also do make-believe press-conferences in your head?


I haven't gone quite that far...YET! :lol:


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah I'm in to FM aswell. I have on and off times with it and will play it solid for a couple week sthen have a few weeks off before I get back in to it again.

Will definitely be getting the new one, think it's the 5th November it's out isnt it?


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Pre-ordered and played the demo countless time, addictive game! :lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive got some of the newer games and none of them are as good as CM2e or CM9798 as its also known.No flashy menus or whatnot.I must have spent hours and hours playing that.


----------

